# Basic Bug Out Vehicle Ideas



## GatorDude

I've been doing a little reading up on bug-out vehicles and hurricane evacuations. Here's a basic article I put together on the topic:

Getting Your Vehicle Ready For An Emergency Evacuation

Obviously, if you will be driving through zombie armies and fending off competing warlords, you're vehicle set up my be a tad different.


----------



## Canadian

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Expeditioner

While I am not a big fan of the luxury/townie SUV's, not everyone can afford to have an extra vehicle around. If that is the case you have to use what you got.....even if it is a "citified" SUV.

The basic info that GatorDude posted is useful. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## TechAdmin

Good info to cover a hole host of scenario's.


----------



## youpock

eat it zombies!










I've thought about once I have some property maybe burring a shipping crate with a VW baja bug, I figured something cheap, store for a long period of time, easy to work on and maintain and emp proof,


----------



## GatorDude

LOL! I still want the last of the V-8 Interceptors... with a supercharger! :2thumb:

Mad Max Interceptor


----------



## allen_idaho

Personally, I prefer a light truck over an SUV. As long as it has 4 wheel drive, it should do. The reason for this is that a light truck like a Toyota will get better speed, gas mileage, and cargo capacity than your average SUV or heavy duty truck. A good tarp will keep your supplies clean and dry. The only downside is the cramped back seat. But in an emergency situation, it will do just fine. 

The most important thing I look at in a BOV is how easy to maintain and repair it is. When hell breaks loose, you can't stand around waiting for triple-a. When you have a vehicle which you depend on to save your life, you had better be sure that it is something you are comfortable with tearing apart and fixing.


----------



## Canadian

GatorDude said:


> LOL! I still want the last of the V-8 Interceptors... with a supercharger! :2thumb:
> 
> Mad Max Interceptor












I'm a rocker! I'm a roller! I'm an out of controller!

Ask the Toecutter! He knows who I am!


----------



## youpock

you need a supercharger and two sweet gas tanks in your back hatch. Supposedly they are making a mad max 4 but its gonna be a little different story line and no mel


----------



## UncleJoe

How about a Toy......... :ignore:


----------



## NaeKid

I would think that the best BugOut vehicle would be a bumblebee ... never run out of fuel or armor or weapons!


----------



## Canadian

UncleJoe said:


> How about a Toy......... :ignore:


It's okay Joe you can say it. You can even say solid axle if you want...


----------



## TechAdmin

There will be no more Jeep Bashing!


----------



## bunkerbob

I buried a VW a few years ago and this is what came up....


----------



## Canadian

Is there a hemi in it?


----------



## bunkerbob

Canadian said:


> Is there a hemi in it?


No need, its a Cummins 24 valve with a Bully Dog upgrade, on the fly Outlook monitor, and one of the options, race, will burn rubber for a block, and still run on veggie oil if necessary. The tank in back holds 75 gal diesel reserve and will fill with a elect pump with auto shut off. 4WD auto. of course.


----------



## UncleJoe

Canadian said:


> It's okay Joe you can say it. You can even say solid axle if you want...


WOW!!! I Feel really loved right now. :kiss:


----------



## Tuckahoe

My BOV is a 1995 Ford F150 4x4 long bed, dual fuel tanks, V8, 9 inches of lift riding on 35" tires. I used drive jeeps but now need something bigger. The big truck will not go places the jeep would but it hauls way more stuff.


----------



## bunkerbob

evamillerus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just found this site and thought it might be useful to chat to people who are trying to accomplish the same as me!
> 
> I spend too much of my life on the internet and look forward to chatting to you all and picking up and sharing ideas along the way!
> 
> Eva


I'm not sure what this is about.


----------



## northernontario

bunkerbob said:


> I'm not sure what this is about.


spam message


----------



## bunkerbob

So thats a SPAM, I was getting hungry waiting for an example.


----------



## kbscobravert

Being a family with no kids, just the wife and I; is there any reason to think two vehicles in a BO situation is not a good idea? We have two vehicles suited for the such, a '02 F150 supercrew 4X4 and a '02 Explorer 4dr 2wd.

Between both vehicles a heft load could go and worst case the Explorer would get left behind. Our plan is to use totes and weather proof containers prestocked in the garage for an easy load.


----------



## allen_idaho

There isn't really a problem with using 2 vehicles. It is a good idea in the respect that you will be able to carry twice the supplies. 

However, you must also keep in mind that having 2 vehicles means that you will be using twice the amount of fuel. You also run the chance of becoming separated when TSHTF. 

And when you have 2 vehicle loaded with supplies, travelling together, you make yourself a larger target to those post-apocalyptic enterpeneurs known as raiders.


----------



## NaeKid

allen_idaho said:


> And when you have 2 vehicle loaded with supplies, travelling together, you make yourself a larger target to those post-apocalyptic enterpeneurs known as raiders.


Those raiders (also nicknamed Zombies) would probably try to take-out one vehicle - if they see a second vehicle they may think twice about attacking because they wouldn't have the "total surprise" anymore. If / when travelling - it is safer to travel in packs (convoy-style) similar to the way that the military travels having a point-vehicle and tail-gunner - with the main supplies protected between those two ...

Remember one of the military sayings - *two is one - one is dead*. I like the idea that kbscobravert has by spreading out supplies a little bit and having the backup with.

If I could do it - I would probably have a main vehicle (cabin-style or "cager") and an open vehicle like a dual-sport Suzuki DR-400 (pictured below) that can be easily modified with a huge fuel tank, racks, bags, etc.


----------



## youpock

NaeKid said:


> ... never run out of fuel or armor or weapons!


Why is this fact never brought up in transformers lol


----------



## sailaway

Has anybody checked out one of those Ford Transits? I was looking at one the other day, you could almost live in it. It's like a mini van.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

we'll be buggin' out in style....plus these beasts can pull a hell of a load too...

























:usaflag:


----------



## allen_idaho

An RV would be convenient. If you are fleeing a hurricane or other small disaster situation, it would do quite well. On the plus side, you will always have a place to stay and carry supplies. 

However, in a mass panic situation, the first thing that is going to happen is that the roads are likely going to be severely congested. You have thousands of people in your area alone running for their lives. One accident or stalled car on the road and you have rush hour times ten thousand.

Now with an RV, you probably aren't going to get very far. They just aren't built to operate off road. That, the bus-like maneuverability, and increased chance of a roll-over are going to be working against you. 

Of course, this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## bunkerbob

allen_idaho said:


> An RV would be convenient. If you are fleeing a hurricane or other small disaster situation, it would do quite well. On the plus side, you will always have a place to stay and carry supplies.
> 
> However, in a mass panic situation, the first thing that is going to happen is that the roads are likely going to be severely congested. You have thousands of people in your area alone running for their lives. One accident or stalled car on the road and you have rush hour times ten thousand.
> 
> Now with an RV, you probably aren't going to get very far. They just aren't built to operate off road. That, the bus-like maneuverability, and increased chance of a roll-over are going to be working against you.
> 
> Of course, this is just my personal opinion.


Hey Allen, I think you need one of these...Earthcruiser 4x4 all terrain motor home, off road camper
Or maybe this one...Unicat - Go Anywhere Off-Road RV - Vehicles for Rescue, Escape, Survival, or Pleasure
Oh my, found another one...4x4 MotorHome, Jeep 4x4 Truck Parts and Accessories
I sure do, but, don't think I can afford them.:2thumb:


----------



## allen_idaho

Those are pretty cool. I'd probably get that first one if I had the cash.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

the old coach is a great candidate for 4X4'ing.....the front end of some of the older Dueces will fit right in place with not a hell of a lot of work.....have seen a Tasco unit that was converted this way and they are not noticible as far as thinking it would be an off-road unit....plus, the Dueces wheels and tires (20x8.5 on 6) is the same as the dodge chassis under the Executives. i have done a lot of homework on building a Coach as a 4x4....give me a few more months.......already have the front and rear Rockwells out of my old '45 duece.....


----------



## bunkerbob

rabidcoyote666 said:


> the old coach is a great candidate for 4X4'ing.....the front end of some of the older Dueces will fit right in place with not a hell of a lot of work.....have seen a Tasco unit that was converted this way and they are not noticible as far as thinking it would be an off-road unit....plus, the Dueces wheels and tires (20x8.5 on 6) is the same as the dodge chassis under the Executives. i have done a lot of homework on building a Coach as a 4x4....give me a few more months.......already have the front and rear Rockwells out of my old '45 duece.....


Please keep us posted, including photos. Great project.:2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid

If you want a 4x4 camper - have you considered the Quigley Vans? They make them based on Ford or Chevy based vans. The company has been around for ages - originally converted vans to 4x4 for playing along the Baja ..


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

NaeKid said:


> If you want a 4x4 camper - have you considered the Quigley Vans? They make them based on Ford or Chevy based vans. The company has been around for ages - originally converted vans to 4x4 for playing along the Baja ..


too small for my family......we'll stick with our coaches....:2thumb:


----------



## youpock

rabidcoyote666 said:


> we'll be buggin' out in style....plus these beasts can pull a hell of a load too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :usaflag:


lol two RV's, so much win


----------



## TechAdmin

I love rv's. Do you get a lot of use out of them?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

as much as we possibly can......between both these units, they hold almost 300 gallons of fuel....265 gallons of fresh water...both have there own gen-sets (6.5kw and 7.0kw)......full size bedrooms, bathrooms w/shower/tub, bunk beds, lots of storage space............AND THIER OWN BARS W/ICE MAKERS!!! lol 



plus we can accomadate at least 14 bodies comfortably......and probably 200-300 mexicans.....lmao


----------



## bassman

A couple of M-50's mounted on the roof would be great!


----------



## allen_idaho

When the shit hits the fan, I recommend Dead Reckoning.


----------



## bunkerbob

allen_idaho said:


> When the shit hits the fan, I recommend Dead Reckoning.


Wow, can you imagine showing up to a Black Friday sales event in one of those, I'm sure you would get first in line.:2thumb:


----------



## almac

im ready for the zombies, or whatever.


----------



## bunkerbob

Nice rig Almac, I presume its 4WD. Never seen one of these before, probably not available in US. Is it diesel or gas. Is it set up as a camping rig inside?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

its a Mitsubishi bunkerbob...look at the front lol and that translates into "a whole hell of a lot of money to fix" according to a couple of friends i have that own Bitchubishi's as they say.


----------



## NaeKid

Mitsu and Chrysler have been in bed with each other a long time - lots of Mitsu-stuff in Canada. Most parts are fairly easy to come by if you know where to look. Those vans as right-hand-drive are becomming quite popular, with lots of Toyotas, Mitsu's, etc showing up on our roadways.


----------



## TechAdmin

Nice Bug out! Do all the mods yourself?


----------



## almac

bunkerbob said:


> Nice rig Almac, I presume its 4WD. Never seen one of these before, probably not available in US. Is it diesel or gas. Is it set up as a camping rig inside?


its a 5spd 4x4 diesel setup with duel tanks to run veg oil. i can get the oil any place with a deep fryer, filter it, and dump it in the tank. :thumb:


----------



## almac

rabidcoyote666 said:


> its a Mitsubishi bunkerbob...look at the front lol and that translates into "a whole hell of a lot of money to fix" according to a couple of friends i have that own Bitchubishi's as they say.


thats interesting, and completely wrong. :nuts:
i suspect your 'friends' have been ford/gm/chrysler brainwashed. it amazes me how sad people can be when they know nothing about it.
i can get parts for it that are cheaper than GM. a few parts are a bit high, but overall its a great vehicle. can you get a waterpump for under $200 bucks? because of the simple diesel 4d56T engine design, i can get basic parts for it pretty much anywhere. NAPA stocks pretty much all my basic mainenance needs. something like a windshield i can get in a day or two from the coast. alternator? no problem. i can get a rebuild locally for $150bucks.
i just replaced 2 tierod ends. the parts were $40; the labour? a whopping $300... including a front end alignment.

interior parts like body panels are sometimes appearing in wreckers.
oh and BTW the only tools i need are metric, not this silly metric&SAE mix that the big 3 automakers are doing.

oh, and no electronic ignition or silly electronics on the engine! all it has is glow plugs. thats it. its actually pretty strange opening the hood and seeing only a couple of wires going to the engine... not the rat's nest of crap new cars have today. looks like my deli is pretty much EMP resistant. 

can you run your ford on vegetable oil? no. well i can. i look foreward to passing the gas stations every day on my way to work. fuel costs me next to nothing. i just get my engine hot running diesel, then switch over to vegoil. same performance, and almost the same fuel economy.

i really laugh at ignorant mechanics that refuse my business just because its' right hand drive. one guy said he wouldn't even change my oil!  Ummm, all it takes is a metric wrench for the plug, a new filter(at NAPA), and 15w30 oil... anyone who can work on a diesel, can work on a delica.


----------



## almac

Dean said:


> Nice Bug out! Do all the mods yourself?


no dean. 
when i went to buy a deli, i was going to lift, and camperize it.
this one was already done for about $1500 less than a stock one!
sure it has a few 'love dents' but i suspect it will have more with my offroading habits. 
the guy who did the mods, did a great job. he even made a custom 12v cooler in the back! and the galley and cooler are modular; they are removeable with a bit of effort.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

almac said:


> thats interesting, and completely wrong. :nuts:
> i suspect your 'friends' have been ford/gm/chrysler brainwashed. it amazes me how sad people can be when they know nothing about it.
> i can get parts for it that are cheaper than GM. a few parts are a bit high, but overall its a great vehicle. can you get a waterpump for under $200 bucks? because of the simple diesel 4d56T engine design, i can get basic parts for it pretty much anywhere. NAPA stocks pretty much all my basic mainenance needs. something like a windshield i can get in a day or two from the coast. alternator? no problem. i can get a rebuild locally for $150bucks.
> i just replaced 2 tierod ends. the parts were $40; the labour? a whopping $300... including a front end alignment.
> 
> interior parts like body panels are sometimes appearing in wreckers.
> oh and BTW the only tools i need are metric, not this silly metric&SAE mix that the big 3 automakers are doing.
> 
> oh, and no electronic ignition or silly electronics on the engine! all it has is glow plugs. thats it. its actually pretty strange opening the hood and seeing only a couple of wires going to the engine... not the rat's nest of crap new cars have today. looks like my deli is pretty much EMP resistant.
> 
> can you run your ford on vegetable oil? no. well i can. i look foreward to passing the gas stations every day on my way to work. fuel costs me next to nothing. i just get my engine hot running diesel, then switch over to vegoil. same performance, and almost the same fuel economy.
> 
> i really laugh at ignorant mechanics that refuse my business just because its' right hand drive. one guy said he wouldn't even change my oil!  Ummm, all it takes is a metric wrench for the plug, a new filter(at NAPA), and 15w30 oil... anyone who can work on a diesel, can work on a delica.


 lol neither one of my friends have owned a ford/gm so get over that....they both have OWNED , how do they put it..Peiceofshitsie's...and have been nothing but junk for them....one is a Galant and the other is an Eclipse....jerry just had an alternator put on his Eclipse and had to pay $700+ for the damn thing with install........didnt say the diesel was cheaper or not...and as far as your waterpump...i get my entire lower end rebuilt for that....lol water pumps only $20......:2thumb: and as far as running on veggie oil...hell, anyone with a diesel, regardless of what make it is can do that...they just made a Dodge 2500 with a cummins run on veg. oil, diesel, gas with oil mix (think around 80% oil to gas)....if anyone has ever had the mispleaser of having their Diesel rebuilt (i've done 3 now...one was a Renault 3 cylynder..EXPENSIVE!!!) i'll keep my old gas burners.:beercheer:


----------



## bunkerbob

I think this is going the same way as the jeep bashing thread went:dunno:, sorry if I brought up a can of worms. Can't we all like what we like without bashing the others guys point of view:2thumb:, I guess we all feel strongly about something, make it preparedness instead. You can bash me if you like for saying this.:beercheer:


----------



## allen_idaho

almac said:


> its a 5spd 4x4 diesel setup with duel tanks to run veg oil. i can get the oil any place with a deep fryer, filter it, and dump it in the tank. :thumb:


That is a good setup. Tell me, is the engine direct injected or indirect injected?


----------



## almac

bunkerbob said:


> I think this is going the same way as the jeep bashing thread went:dunno:, sorry if I brought up a can of worms. Can't we all like what we like without bashing the others guys point of view:2thumb:, I guess we all feel strongly about something, make it preparedness instead. You can bash me if you like for saying this.:beercheer:


this is just ANOTHER reason why i rarely post in forums.
seems there's always SOMEONE who has the need to bash things...
pretty sad really...


----------



## almac

allen_idaho said:


> That is a good setup. Tell me, is the engine direct injected or indirect injected?


it runs great.
i own a third generatio deli. more info here:
Mitsubishi Delica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

whos bashing anyone? look at your post first...then understand what i posted...there was no bashing...


----------



## almac

allen_idaho said:


> That is a good setup. Tell me, is the engine direct injected or indirect injected?


to answer your question allen, delicas are indirect injection diesels, with mechanical injection pumps.


----------



## almac

almac said:


> im ready for the zombies, or whatever.


umm, this was my first post.

peace man.


----------



## GatorDude

Hey, Almac, that rig gets mega-cool points and looks like a fun project. That van looks like something that could survive well into the Apocalypse.  Our Toyota Highlander doesn't have that Mad Max thing going for it at all... :dunno:


----------



## mmszbi

New to site, so second post. This is what I have and what I plan to have completed by end of year.
First my truck....basic 1985 GMC 1/2 ton 4x4, new 305 V8. Duel 20 gallon regular fuel tanks. One 80 gallon propane(which I run most of the time cuz its cheaper than gas with both fluid and vapor fittings.) Flick of the swith and pull a cable to change venturi's to go between them. Get about 12-14 mpg on either. Simple, tough, easy to repair vehicle.
Now, for project....1 chopped 85 3/4 ton truck. Frame cut off 6 feet in front of bed, bent and trailer ball hitch welded on to make simple trailer. Still has both 20 gallon fuel tanks on it. Propane tank to be removed from current truck, placed in front of bed on trailer. Extra long hose with fitting to be run to hitch for hookup to pickup. 12V transfer pump attached to senders on trailer tanks to transfer fuel to pickup so I can have 80 gallons total.
Small popup or full size camper on trailer. Frame for 5 deepcell batteries infront of propane tank for lots of electrical resource.
Gives me at least 4 to five days of dry camping without recharge, 80 gallons of gas, 80 gallons of propane. With a small wind turbine or solar panel can extend electrical reserve. Trailer will be done by Christmas, still looking for a reasonably priced camper.


----------



## allen_idaho

almac said:


> to answer your question allen, delicas are indirect injection diesels, with mechanical injection pumps.


That is great news. The reason I asked was because while performing a series of tests here at the University of Idaho, they discovered that an indirect injected diesel engine would work pretty well on a variety of different oils without any major problems.

But a direct injected diesel engine would gum up and wear out very quickly, severely reducing the lifespan of the engine. The injectors would clog, the piston rings would burn out. Things like that.

The best results were found to come from degummed, filtered sunflower oil. There were also good results from oil and diesel fuel mixtures, but that sort of defeats the purpose.


----------



## NaeKid

mmszbi said:


> New to site, so second post. This is what I have and what I plan to have completed by end of year.
> First my truck....basic 1985 GMC 1/2 ton 4x4, new 305 V8. Duel 20 gallon regular fuel tanks. One 80 gallon propane(which I run most of the time cuz its cheaper than gas with both fluid and vapor fittings.) Flick of the swith and pull a cable to change venturi's to go between them. Get about 12-14 mpg on either. Simple, tough, easy to repair vehicle.
> Now, for project....1 chopped 85 3/4 ton truck. Frame cut off 6 feet in front of bed, bent and trailer ball hitch welded on to make simple trailer. Still has both 20 gallon fuel tanks on it. Propane tank to be removed from current truck, placed in front of bed on trailer. Extra long hose with fitting to be run to hitch for hookup to pickup. 12V transfer pump attached to senders on trailer tanks to transfer fuel to pickup so I can have 80 gallons total.
> Small popup or full size camper on trailer. Frame for 5 deepcell batteries infront of propane tank for lots of electrical resource.
> Gives me at least 4 to five days of dry camping without recharge, 80 gallons of gas, 80 gallons of propane. With a small wind turbine or solar panel can extend electrical reserve. Trailer will be done by Christmas, still looking for a reasonably priced camper.


Sounds good .. any pictures of the progress?


----------



## bassman

Where can I get info on converting my "88" Toyota P/U to run on dual fuel(gas/propane)?
I like your trailer idea about having the extra fuel on board! I assume you would use the same type of quick connect that you would use on a snow plow rig! 
Thanks, Butch


----------



## NaeKid

bassman said:


> Where can I get info on converting my "88" Toyota P/U to run on dual fuel(gas/propane)?
> I like your trailer idea about having the extra fuel on board! I assume you would use the same type of quick connect that you would use on a snow plow rig!
> Thanks, Butch


I have a couple of mechanic friends who are certified propane-installers for vehicles. My friend Ken has probably done close to 10,000 vehicles and Cory has never told me how many conversions he has completed.

I did a quick 'net search and found some good information by using :google: ...

The very first link listed seems to have some good information - but - click on the GoogleSign above to get more of the stories.

Conversion Payback


----------



## sailaway

You can see some of my bug out vehicles, along with Jeep #3 bringing home #6. Great Grandpa is a 1926 Willys Overland in bad need of a water pump. I finally broke down and hired a machinist to make one. I want to drive this car in the great race and then get rid of it. I also have 2 Grandpas, a 48CJ3A which is a pile of parts right now:scratch and a 47CJ2A which is almost a museaum piece. It is stashed away until I can figure out how to tell my lovely first mate I have 9 Jeeps.:sssh: She went balistic when she saw 5,6&7.


----------



## GatorDude

Cool jeeps Sailaway! My mom's got one. They are impressive offroad vehicles.


----------



## Tex

My Jeep would make a great BOV, except I have a wife and 3 boys.

















I just bought my wife a BOV for the whole family. I haven't even taken any pictures since I bought it the other day. Here is a picture the seller sent me.


----------



## NaeKid

Tex - you drive an LJ as well? I love mine!


----------



## Tex

As of last week, my 16 year old drives the LJ. I needed a 3rd vehicle and with 160k miles it was time to drive something different for work. At least since I got a car allowance to cover the payments, it's a free Jeep.


----------



## sailaway

Tex said:


> As of last week, my 16 year old drives the LJ. I needed a 3rd vehicle and with 160k miles it was time to drive something different for work. At least since I got a car allowance to cover the payments, it's a free Jeep.


I like free Jeeps, myh company car allowance pays for mine also. They will run forever if you keep the fluids and filters changed regularly. My old company Ford Ranger got 248,000 on it before retiring it.:2thumb:


----------



## Kriket

I will have to parrot the PPs. A Toyota pickup realistically. In my dream world a propane/petrol Jeep.


----------



## Nomadic Equipt

1997 Land Rover Defender
Set up as a good all around on/off road vehicle.
CB, Car computer, lockable storage compartments, Fridge/freezer,
Dual car battery management system, Fire extingushier, Winch, Shovel, pick, axe, Extra Jerry can holders (uses unleaded) 4.6 V8 engine. It's a good size for carring the essentials, but small enough to get through tough spots. It has upgraded heavy duty suspension, Roll cage, Protection cages over all rear windows. http://www.nomadicequipment.com/images/instinctive_travels/alberta/alberta08.jpg


----------



## sailaway

I am starting to settle in on a good used Cherokee for a BOV. Something that I can set up the way I want it, and of course I will lay out cash for it. No debt is most important to me.


----------



## Turtle

I was actually just thinking about picking up an old XJ myself. I've owned two ( a '91 and an '87) and really liked them. Actually, i gave my last one (the '91) away when I moved from Maryland to Ohio; too many projects and not enough time or money. Anyhow, I was thinking that an old XJ would make a great BOV, with the offroad capability, storage, awesome availability of parts, pretty easy to work on . . . solid little vehicle.

Since the Mrs. doesn't want me to turn our driveway into a junkyard, and I can only keep so many vehicles at my mom's 80'x200' garage . . . I'll probably stick with buying another YJ or TJ in the spring and building that up.


----------



## Airsoft Infadel

Something to protect your windows? Do It Yourself Window Security Film, Hurricane Film, Laminate, Security Window Tint - Tampa, Florida


----------



## HozayBuck

NaeKid said:


> Those raiders (also nicknamed Zombies) would probably try to take-out one vehicle - if they see a second vehicle they may think twice about attacking because they wouldn't have the "total surprise" anymore. If / when travelling - it is safer to travel in packs (convoy-style) similar to the way that the military travels having a point-vehicle and tail-gunner - with the main supplies protected between those two ...
> 
> Remember one of the military sayings - *two is one - one is dead*. I like the idea that kbscobravert has by spreading out supplies a little bit and having the backup with.
> 
> If I could do it - I would probably have a main vehicle (cabin-style or "cager") and an open vehicle like a dual-sport Suzuki DR-400 (pictured below) that can be easily modified with a huge fuel tank, racks, bags, etc.


My only rig is a 3500 Dodge Ram diesel 4x4 with a 75 gal extra fuel in the back with a steel security gear box and a topper to keep gear dry, BUT!! I like this Bike, I have thought about getting something like it and rig a carrier on my truck.. with the right cargo carriers on a bike like this one can haul a load and go almost any place you want.. quiet muffler and good gear ratios and you can sneak along quietly way away from the traffic jams others will be fighting...
A true survivor can if need be walk away from his BOV and keep on keeping on, I'd rather ride then walk so... but ya gotta have a place to be going to or why bother going...plan, plans and more plans...

Damn I do like that bike!! would it haul a 6'6" 300 lb rider and gear?


----------



## NaeKid

HozayBuck said:


> Damn I do like that bike!! would it haul a 6'6" 300 lb rider and gear?


Based on your height, I would probably suggest going with a DR Z650 instead. More power, taller riding-height, but heavier so it doesn't do as well as the 400 in tight trails / tree-filled fields at higher speeds.

See picture below of the 650 ..

Right now I have a 200 enduro and it is great for slow-speeds (under 50mph) in the city - as it reaches 60+ mph you can really hear the engine screaming between your knees. If I can, I'll be owning a 400 by late spring, finance-dependant.


----------



## tattooedwhitetrash

M1030-M2 MOTORCYCLE | HDT


----------



## HozayBuck

Back in about 1980 I had a big road bike and had parked it outside a local store, when I came out there was two guy's there by my bike , both were riding as i recall 250 yammies.(.might be wrong tho) both bikes had been stripped of the usual fenders and had baggage racks front and rear, and were loaded with gear, extra fuel 2 gal plastic cans as I recall, everything was loaded and tied down very neat and nothing loose to move around. I was interested in what they were doing and said "Howdy" they replied with something that sounded like "G'dai Mate"...ahhh downunders!!!... 

They were a father and his middle 20's son who had planned to rent a car and tour the US...after arriving they decided to buy the bikes, and set them up for "treking" or Rideabout... the bikes were street legal and had bug screens ( wind shields) but other then that were more set up to run the back country, they were doing just that, following dirt roads and back country farm roads, never Interstate highways...they just putted along with very quiet mufflers, stopped when they wanted to...someday's not even moving on the next morning, camping out and just enjoying a father and son experince that few of us would ever think of..

Anyway I spent a very nice hour chatting with them and when I left I wondered why I had to hear about such a great idea from people from the other side of the world!

I still haven't done it but would sure love to.. Bucket List!!.

And I agree on the bigger bike.. set up like the ones in the above story..set up right you could carry a lot of gear and even head cross country to reach your whatever wherever...


----------



## NaeKid

Hozey ... you might want to visit ADVRider.com ... I am a member there as well - some great stories of ADVenture Riding. A couple of my friends just completed a 120-day round-the-world tour (northern hemisphere) and they are now in the process of planning a tour of Africa ...


----------



## HozayBuck

NaeKid said:


> Hozey ... you might want to visit ADVRider.com ... I am a member there as well - some great stories of ADVenture Riding. A couple of my friends just completed a 120-day round-the-world tour (northern hemisphere) and they are now in the process of planning a tour of Africa ...


Thanks NK, I looked it over, way to gutty for this old man!! I do good to putt along real slow!!...

One of my best friends for many years is the MX legend JN Roberts who at 68 is still roaring around on bikes, in fact he was ice racing in MT a couple of weeks ago and dislocated his shoulder, drove himself to town and had to be put under to get it back in place, then after waking up drove himself home..tuff ol bastard!!... I watch him running on his own course on his ranch and all those people are crazy!! .. His wife and I sit in the truck and toast him with a cold beer as he flys by!! lol....

NO THANK YOU!!!... I'll stick to putting slowly along..:2thumb:... IF I get a bike... a quad would be more better!!..hmm, ya know with a quad with a winch and a small chain saw you could cross the country and never see a road... and carry a ton more stuff...

Thanks tho!
HB


----------



## kbamvakais

*I LIKE THIS IDEA for a BOV*

imagine its zombie proof, carries a ton of supplies, o and about 4000 gallons of fuel


----------



## 101airborne

Mine is a 92 jeep chweokee 4X4 4.0 engine, 3" lift rock crawler trans. 31X10.5 rubber, roof rack with 8 KC offroad lights. Camo paint, winch, external roof mounts for shovel, axe, highlift jack, 25 gallons of extra fuel. Sat. GPS, 2 and 10 meter ham radios, CB with 750 watt texas star lenier amp. XM sattalite radio. dana 44's underneth and snorkel on order. Fiberglass roof storage box. Vehicle contains food,water,shelter,clothing and other supplies for me,wife, and 2 dogs for 21+ days. 
I'll attempt to post pics later.


----------



## bunkerbob

oldsoldier said:


> Mine is a 92 jeep chweokee 4X4 4.0 engine, 3" lift rock crawler trans. 31X10.5 rubber, roof rack with 8 KC offroad lights. Camo paint, winch, external roof mounts for shovel, axe, highlift jack, 25 gallons of extra fuel. Sat. GPS, 2 and 10 meter ham radios, CB with 750 watt texas star lenier amp. XM sattalite radio. dana 44's underneth and snorkel on order. Fiberglass roof storage box. Vehicle contains food,water,shelter,clothing and other supplies for me,wife, and 2 dogs for 21+ days.
> I'll attempt to post pics later.


Good for you, sounds like a real winner. For sure posts some pics.


----------



## HozayBuck

tattooedwhitetrash said:


> M1030-M2 MOTORCYCLE | HDT


OK !!! it showed everything I could wanna know....cept..the price !!!!!!!!

how many $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## NaeKid

HozayBuck said:


> OK !!! it showed everything I could wanna know....cept..the price !!!!!!!!
> 
> how many $$$$$$$$$$$$


From my quick research, about $20,000 ..


----------



## HozayBuck

NaeKid said:


> From my quick research, about $20,000 ..


Yep, that's what I got after I looked...guess I can live without one!!...


----------



## TechAdmin

Guess I have to start saving my pennies now.


----------



## tattooedwhitetrash

NaeKid said:


> From my quick research, about $20,000 ..


good grief, i didnt know it was that high
guess i wont be getting one either

i guess the lj will have to suffice


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

saving my pennies to do this one day.......except on a larger scale RV..









:nuts::woohoo::nuts:









:beercheer:


----------



## tattooedwhitetrash

i would like an m35 with a box on it instead of a bed
multifuel FTW!!!!!!!!!!1

do you think the box would be too short to be useful if the truck were bobbed?


----------



## ajsmith

mmszbi said:


> New to site, so second post. This is what I have and what I plan to have completed by end of year.
> First my truck....basic 1985 GMC 1/2 ton 4x4, new 305 V8. Duel 20 gallon regular fuel tanks. One 80 gallon propane(which I run most of the time cuz its cheaper than gas with both fluid and vapor fittings.) Flick of the swith and pull a cable to change venturi's to go between them. Get about 12-14 mpg on either. Simple, tough, easy to repair vehicle.
> Now, for project....1 chopped 85 3/4 ton truck. Frame cut off 6 feet in front of bed, bent and trailer ball hitch welded on to make simple trailer. Still has both 20 gallon fuel tanks on it. Propane tank to be removed from current truck, placed in front of bed on trailer. Extra long hose with fitting to be run to hitch for hookup to pickup. 12V transfer pump attached to senders on trailer tanks to transfer fuel to pickup so I can have 80 gallons total.
> Small popup or full size camper on trailer. Frame for 5 deepcell batteries infront of propane tank for lots of electrical resource.
> Gives me at least 4 to five days of dry camping without recharge, 80 gallons of gas, 80 gallons of propane. With a small wind turbine or solar panel can extend electrical reserve. Trailer will be done by Christmas, still looking for a reasonably priced camper.


I'm new to site, this will be my first post. I like the idea of having a support trailer. I've had a pick-up box trailer in the past and have the opportunity to build another one. I'm looking to be ready for small emergencies as well as large ones. I would like any in put anyone has. Here's what I have; a 95 Ford F350 4X4 crew cab long box and I use it to drive to work and to pull my '07 31ft camp trailer. I have a '94 Jeep YJ for fun. A '03 Pontiac Grand Am, It gets 32mpg enough said. I also have a '00 Ford Excursion, V10, 9mpg. I was thinking of swapping the Excursion for a Jeep XJ, maybe early 90's. I could build a support trailer for it. Depending on the needs at the time, I could pull the pick-up box trailer behind the F350 and my wife could follow in the XJ with the home built trailer. Any thoughts would be welcome, Thanks


----------



## bunkerbob

WELCOME,:welcome:ajsmith from a long time preparer. Look forward to further replies and posts. Be sure to say hi at the introduction thread.


----------



## ajsmith

Thanks bunkerbob, I hope to learn alot from the long time guys and share and information or ideas that I might have.


----------



## DocWard

Just stumbled on this thread searching for sailaway's jeeps. Darn near started drooling when I saw the Commando. I've always loved those things.

My current vehicle is a 2008 Toyota Tundra, CrewMax, 4x4. I am slowly formulating ideas for what I want to do with it. First up is going to be skid protection for off-road. I like Toyotas, I had an '82 4x4 with 22R 4 cylinder I loved. For the life of me I can't understand why Toyota made a truck like the Tundra and didn't put much in the way of protection for the engine, gas tank, etc... underneath.:gaah: The Tundra fits the family with tons of room for gear and power to spare, but I am strongly considering looking at something older. Points and condenser aren't to be sneezed at in my book.

Just so everyone knows, I've also owned a 69CJ, a 77 Full Size Cherokee and a 91 Wagoneer, so you won't hear me bashing Jeeps. Come to think of it, not many vehicles that I don't like, or at least respect.

Oh, and when it comes to the Mitsu Delica, they were all over the place in Kuwait! Left hand drive, even! We had a couple that our guys drove, and they were pretty cool. I would love to have one. Never seen one state side, though.


----------



## beericus

here is mine


----------



## survivalboy12895

beericus said:


> here is mine


WOW!!! Whats that in the back?? .50 Cal?? I like it!!!


----------



## beericus

haha i wish.


----------



## Asatrur

We have an 86 Toy 4-runner which is basically when they took the PU and slapped a rear seat and topper on the bed. More truck than SUV. we had the engine rebuilt in 04, so I hope we have miles and miles to go. I have thought about seeing if I could drop a diesel engine in there after reading some of the fiction stories on here from JD, but not sure if it is possible. We are currently designing our BO plan based on this vehicle and my MC.


----------



## beericus

a guy on my forum is researching putting a cummins in his first gen tundra. I know there are options for swapping gassers for a cummins. I'll ask him.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

mn_homesteader said:


> We have an 86 Toy 4-runner which is basically when they took the PU and slapped a rear seat and topper on the bed. More truck than SUV. we had the engine rebuilt in 04, so I hope we have miles and miles to go. I have thought about seeing if I could drop a diesel engine in there after reading some of the fiction stories on here from JD, but not sure if it is possible. We are currently designing our BO plan based on this vehicle and my MC.


i'll try and find the web site that gives all the info of putting a VW diesel in toyota's and sammies/trackers............


----------



## beericus

Pretty sick idea, id love to pick up a Toyota Hilux Diesel


----------



## Grizz

If it's able to move (sans the emp) my bov is a 2004 f-250 crew cab. Just had a 36" metal camper shell installed 2 days ago. My plan is to have about 4 months of supplies placed in water tight totes already to go. Just slide them in under our sleeping platform. put the rack on the back for extra water and fuel and go. will have about 800 mile range. Have water springs all mapped out in different parts of the high desert. I will be mounting the gun racks this week when i go to work. This is actually a fun project.


----------



## beericus

^^ at least you know where your going, i have no clue....

mensdailyforum.com


----------



## sailaway

beericus said:


> ^^ at least you know where your going, i have no clue....
> 
> mensdailyforum.com


Beericus, prep to bug in until you have that figured out. Be flexible, you may decide on a couple of bug out places depending on what has happened.


----------



## hillbilly

I just bought a 84 CJ7 about a month ago it is all in pieces in boxes.The guy I bought it from said his brother was starting to redo it when he died.The frame was totally redone and the motor was redone the transmission is a five speed instead of the 4 speed,It is a 6 cyl[258] but I have been redoing the body by cutting any rust out and welding new metal in.I am going to try to set the body on this weekend for a trial fit.I will be replacing all the fuel,brake and all wheel cyl and brake parts.It has a electronic ignition and small computer which will be taken out and a points distributor put in.It already has a carb with no electronic parts.This is the first jeep that I have redone but have rebuilt lots of other vehicles and I think I will try to stay away from older sports car restos because jeeps are easy and cheaper.This is a second BOV vehicle the first is a 91 4x4 suburban.But if things would go right and had time would probably also take my 67 f350 motor home just for some comfort until I could build some other shelter.I am planning on bugging in but that may not be the case.I personally wouldn't want a newer vehicle because of all the electronics.This is my opinion because I own my own garage and work on them everyday.


----------



## beericus

sailaway said:


> Beericus, prep to bug in until you have that figured out. Be flexible, you may decide on a couple of bug out places depending on what has happened.


Yeah i told my wife im going to put a topper on the back of my truck. I told her it was for our dogs so when we take our baby to the park we will have somewhere to put them.

She would think i was nuts if i told her its for our get away.

I also think she thinks im nuts for filling 5 gallon buckets of mac and cheese.

I dont know about you guys, i just dont talk to her about it any more.

We had us a situation recently, that finally made her glad i own guns.

So, a little progress. :congrat:


----------



## Jason

Hillbilly-talk to Naekid and Sailaway if you have any questions with your Jeep. Among others on this site they are big into the Jeeps.

Beericus, I don't care about details, but can you tell us in a general sense what happened in the situation you referred to?


----------



## beericus

Jason said:


> Hillbilly-talk to Naekid and Sailaway if you have any questions with your Jeep. Among others on this site they are big into the Jeeps.
> 
> Beericus, I don't care about details, but can you tell us in a general sense what happened in the situation you referred to?


My wife and I were followed to our vehicle in a secluded area by thug a who was looking for an easy target to rob. My wife is pregnant, and i look like Matt Damon, which i assume makes us look like an easy target to a hardened thug willing to follow a preggo couple to secluded situation.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Well, we got 3 options dependin on what where and why.

Here is option #1:









It's a '65 Travco. Got a 671 Mitsubishi diesel with only 6K miles on it. It ain't purdy on the outside yet, but I've completely remodeled an updated the interior. Runs like a champ and has it's own gen set. We had a huge flood here 2 years ago. No water for nearly two weeks an that affected lots of things. No problem for us, drove to my wifes work an filled up the water tank, came home and started the water heater and the flood was mearly a nusiance to us.

Truck #2 is a Ford F-350 dually four door. Can haul our stuff and the nieghbors. It's diesel to, has the IH engine with a banks sidewinder turbo, reliable truck with decent mileage.

Truck #3 is my daily driver, a Dodg Dakota with a topper and a 318 engine. Has never let me down summer or winter. It's not 4 wheel drive, but in the winter with sand bags I've yet to get stuck an I'm on my way to work long before the plows are out.

Some of it boils down to you'll have to use what you have.

Some a you guys got some real neat rigs!


----------



## DocWard

It may not be purdy, but it certainly has character! Very cool.


----------



## james_black

*Our B.O.V it is a 1975 ford econoline cargo shorty with a 351w engine in it. 
We are overhauling everything ourselves that way we know our van from the inside out. If something goes wrong we know what it will be and we can repair it ourselves.s It will be plenty of space for out bug out items and a little extra.*


----------



## thunderdan19

'03 Durango 4x4, has seating capacity for the whole family and great cargo capacity as well, although most of the cargo would just be guns and ammo, since the other supplies will already be at the bug out retreat.

In the "best" worst case scenario, I would send the family first in the minivan (stocked with whatever we could fit in there) before things got really out of hand and I would stay to pack up anything of (survival) value and follow a little later, since I could go off road if need be.


----------



## wildman800

*BOV with a Camper*

My BOV is presently a Dodge Dakota (small 4 door) and Dodge High Top Conversion van (1500). I and my Dear Wife are now started down the road to convert over to a 3/4 ton pickup truck (with a camper shell) and a 23 ft camper Travel Trailer.

Reading a thread on another forum, The subject about bugging out with a camper brought some other thoughts to mind:

1) "Campers" (RV & Travel Trailers) are a different breed from most humans.

2) Evacuated Campers have a much better time of it because they have more comforts, campgrounds have entertainment for the kids, their pets are with them, they are saving the cost of constantly having to dine out, as well as a constant motel cost to absorb each day, AND they are surrounded by like-minded people, for the most part.

3) They are more self sufficient.

4) They have greater mobility.

If the SHTF while in a campground, campers would, IN MY OPINION, be in one of two groups:

A) Vacationers: If able, they will pack up and rush home.

B) Live aboards: They will wait and let the dust settle before making any decisions. They will band together, perhaps move their campers to fill any defensive gaps that may exist after the vacationers leave, so as to form a common defense with a defensive perimeter. I expect most live aboards would have some type(s) of firearms and ammo as well. Most live aboards would be of Retirement age + and thus wiser and experienced in life (including combat veterans). There are quite a few HAM Radio Operators among campers and that would provide Intel on the situation that has occurred and how it develops.

When it became time to move, I would expect that those moving in common directions would convoy until it came time to drop off for individual destinations. Arriving at a campground, a camper would find a much warmer welcome than a person(s) just walking up could expect.

A friend who is an experienced Travel Trailer user for business and pleasure has already made the following observations: Campers are ready to help each other out but when things start to go south, they will get on the road. If camped next to someone who is obnoxious, they will relocate quickly to another campground.

What are y'all's thoughts on this aspect of the BOV subject.


----------



## bassman

Circle the wagons folk the Indians are attacking! Sounds like a good plan to me! There is certainly saftey in numbers! Visions of "THE ROAD WARRIER" come to mind! Seriouslly though, it's a good idea as long as you have the right people in the group and can keep everything under control and not become a clusterf--k!


----------



## skip

I bought a 1970 Dodge 2WD that has less than 60K on it. It has the 318 And a 4 speed with 3:91 gears. I gave $500 for it and a parts truck. After I stripped the parts truck, I scraped it out, and got $211 for it. That means I have $289 in mine. It also came with a newer fiberglass camper shell. I am in the process of looking for 4WD running gears to put under it. 

I also bout a 7'X12' flatbed trailer to haul things with, so when all is said and done, I should be in pretty good shape


----------



## bassman

Looks in pretty good shape for a 40 year old truck. Here's a kicker, if you can get a posi-trac rear end for it you'll have one mean truck! I always liked the 318!


----------



## SpaceGhost

99 F250 Super Duty, 4x4, crew cab, 7.3 diesel, leer cap, Viair compressor, gas generator, and inverter. Stereo, cb, recovery gear, ect... yet much more to do. Never gonna bug out though. (politicaly thinking, I'd rather die in place "here kitty kitty...") More of a GHV "get home vehicle" or GTHV "get to hospital vehicle". 

Custom stickers, however, proclaim it as an "FSV, Family Support Vehicle".:2thumb:


----------



## bassman

That's my plan too is to stick it out at home, unless the dam breaks and we have to go!
At least I work close to home and can be home in a minute!


----------



## skip

bassman said:


> That's my plan too is to stick it out at home, unless the dam breaks and we have to go!
> At least I work close to home and can be home in a minute!


My plan also because of health. Just keep my head down, and *NOT* draw attention to myself.


----------



## nj_m715

bassman said:


> Looks in pretty good shape for a 40 year old truck. Here's a kicker, if you can get a posi-trac rear end for it you'll have one mean truck! I always liked the 318!


Or get out the welder and install a Lincoln Locker.


----------



## skip

bassman said:


> Looks in pretty good shape for a 40 year old truck. Here's a kicker, if you can get a posi-trac rear end for it you'll have one mean truck! I always liked the 318!


Forgot to tell ya, I'm the 3rd owner, and the truck has less than 70k miles on it!


----------



## james_black

james_black said:


> *Our B.O.V it is a 1975 ford econoline cargo shorty with a 351w engine in it.
> We are overhauling everything ourselves that way we know our van from the inside out. If something goes wrong we know what it will be and we can repair it ourselves.s It will be plenty of space for out bug out items and a little extra.*


*Pics.....
Last thing I did for it, before winter hit, is to replace all the brake system (pads, drums, shoes, springs, disk brake, master cylinder, booster)*


----------



## Jason

Nice van...I like the neutral color, too. Draws less attention day to day than a full camo one would. Keep a couple rattle cans under the seat (as others have suggested) and you'll be ready to hide out in no time without drawing premature attention to yourself.


----------



## GatorDude

The neutral color of your van is good. Most full-sized vans just come in Pedophile White, Burglar Blue, or Poacher Green. 

On a serious note, vans seem super practical for bugging out. You can carry stuff, sleep in 'em, etc. Good choice!


----------



## james_black

GatorDude said:


> The neutral color of your van is good. Most full-sized vans just come in Pedophile White, Burglar Blue, or Poacher Green.
> 
> On a serious note, vans seem super practical for bugging out. You can carry stuff, sleep in 'em, etc. Good choice!


*pedo white? lol...that is actually super funny. I considered white more as commerical white. lol 

Burglar blue? Damn it. 
That is the actual color I picked. The gray here is just primer.

YEs. Wife and I lived on a van for a couple of weeks when we moved to LV. We loved how practical it was. That is why we decided to get another one. Poor MPG, but super practical.*


----------



## piglett

Turtle said:


> I was actually just thinking about picking up an old XJ myself. I've owned two ( a '91 and an '87) and really liked them. Actually, i gave my last one (the '91) away when I moved from Maryland to Ohio; too many projects and not enough time or money. Anyhow, I was thinking that an old XJ would make a great BOV, with the offroad capability, storage, awesome availability of parts, pretty easy to work on . . . solid little vehicle.
> 
> Since the Mrs. doesn't want me to turn our driveway into a junkyard, and I can only keep so many vehicles at my mom's 80'x200' garage . . . I'll probably stick with buying another YJ or TJ in the spring and building that up.


how would it be a junkyard???? WTF
if it runs , drives, & goes down the road then it aint junk .........is it :gaah:

piglett

PS tell her you will park what you dam well please on your side of the property & she can park what she likes on her side.:2thumb:


----------



## piglett

james_black said:


> *Pics.....
> Last thing I did for it, before winter hit, is to replace all the brake system (pads, drums, shoes, springs, disk brake, master cylinder, booster)*


how about a little 125 honda bike to keep in your van?
my wife & i fit just fine on this one.
after a 6 hour ride my butt sure was sore though 

piglett


----------



## piglett

or maybe you want to go a bit larger & import a Philippine jeepney
they have troop seats in the back & they will hold around 20 people:scratch


----------



## HozayBuck

piglett said:


> or maybe you want to go a bit larger & import a Philippine jeepney
> they have troop seats in the back & they will hold around 20 people:scratch


Oh WOW...been 52 years since I rode in one of those!!! where did time go?????? thanks for the memory's!!...ahhhh Ice Cold San Migel beer!!!... 59 centavos per....7.5 pesos per Dollar...= 15 bottles of ice cold brew for a buck!!! damn !! memory lane...


----------



## piglett

HozayBuck said:


> Oh WOW...been 52 years since I rode in one of those!!! where did time go?????? thanks for the memory's!!...ahhhh Ice Cold San Migel beer!!!... 59 centavos per....7.5 pesos per Dollar...= 15 bottles of ice cold brew for a buck!!! damn !! memory lane...


 I was there last summer for my wedding. rite now it's p43 to one dollar. i like buying a bottle of coke in the province for p6 :congrat: here check out some of my pictures

Pictures by piglett2195 - Photobucket

for some reason the locals seem to like their beer 1/2 warm ....yuck:nuts:
ice cold is the way i like them too
i'll be heading back there on July 3rd for a week & a 1/2
maybe the Philippines should be on my BOL list too???

piglett


----------



## Kursac

This is my current project & might be my 1st choice for a BOV. There are not many scenarios I can think of to actually leave my property outside of a train derailment or a nuclear power plant disaster. I don't buy into the anarchy scenario but that situation would leave me at my home anyway.


----------



## ajsmith

Kursac, looks good, lots of possibilities. I thought about a van but I would like/need four wheel drive and those are hard to come by in this area. That's not to say I wouldn't get one if the right deal came along...lol


----------



## bassman

There's not too much that would make me bug out of here short of the local dam breaching, or chemical spill, most situations I'm willing to ride out! But in that event, I have an old 4X4 Toyota PU and a trailer!
Nearest nuke plant is 50 miles away and hopefully the wind isn't blowing my way!


----------



## Kursac

I picked up this van for very short money, I am putting a few bucks into up grading it & plan on using it is a camper. I'll keep it as an alternate vehicle. I also have a 2003 Z71 4x4 and a 2006 VW beetle convertible that I traded my 2006 4x4 pickup for. I needed fuel mileage more than another 4x4 pickup. That all said if I am bugging out it is only because of some emergency event. I figured the van would be the best choice because we can sleep in it & it is rather self contained for the most part. If I install a differential lock and some decent sneakers it would greatly increase is ability to navigate a greater variety of terrain.


----------

